

Ballmer gives another $325k to campaign to defeat WA tax - cwan
http://www.techflash.com/seattle/2010/10/ballmer-gives-another-325k-to-campaign.html

======
stratjakt
God forbid Ballmer, Mhyrvold, etc... pay a little more in taxes to pay for
education and health in the state, which will benefit many Microsoft employees
and ultimately Microsoft's bottom line.

Where does Ballmer think the money came from that payed for many of his
employees K-12 education? It probably would have been far more difficult for
him to find employees if a decent K-12 education hadn't been provided to them.

~~~
kevin_morrill
God for bid that people who pop out kids should pay for their children's
education out of pocket.

